# Bought my 1st pistol



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

I've been wanting a pistol for a while now. I finally pulled the trigger and bought a Springfield xds 3.3 9mm. Next step is putting some rounds through it and getting my ccw. 
Anyone else have this gun?


----------



## Slikster (Jul 14, 2005)

I had one a few years back. Nice little gun. Definitely easier to shoot with the extended mags.


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

I've got the mod.2 and love it. Put many many rounds through it with no problems whatsoever.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I have an XD service pistol in 9mm and I have and XDs 3.3 in .45acp. I love them both. I have put a lot of rounds down range with no problems. I know the 45 was recalled and fixed before I bought it and it has been flawless for me. I prefer to shoot the 9mm because it's much cheaper and i like the sight picture of the longer gun a little better.


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

Good to hear you guys like them. I'm ready for the weekend so I can't get some rounds in


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm getting ready to go rent a few to try them out. I did like the xds 3.3 40cal with the single stack.


----------

